# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Վրաստանի ընդվզումը

## Artgeo

*Այս թեմայի բոլոր գրառումները անզգուշաբար ջնջվել են իմ կողմից*
Հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությանը

Թեման վերաբերում էր Վրաստանի ու Ռուսաստանի փոխհարաբերություններին

----------


## Ընդվզող

> *Այս թեմայի բոլոր գրառումները անզգուշաբար ջնջվել են իմ կողմից*
> Հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությանը
> 
> Թեման վերաբերում էր Վրաստանի ու Ռուսաստանի փոխհարաբերություններին


Պատահում է...
Երևի կա անհրաժեժշտություն հարցս նորից կրկնելու: 
1920-21 թվականից Հայաստանի պես ռուսների կողմից օկուպացված Վրաստանը կարծես թե սկսել է ազատվել լծից ու ստրկությունից:
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ կստացվի այս ամենի արդյունքում։

----------


## Riddle

Կարծում եմ, դեռ շուտ է հստակ ասել, թե ինչ կստացվի արդյունքում, բայց հաստատ Ռուսաստանի նման թշնամի ձեռք բերել պետք չէ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարծում եմ, դեռ շուտ է հստակ ասել, թե ինչ կստացվի արդյունքում, բայց հաստատ Ռուսաստանի նման թշնամի ձեռք բերել պետք չէ:


Ռուսաստանը արդեն վաղուց «մեծ ու հզոր» չի, իսկ Վրաստանն էլ կամաց-կամաց «փոքր ու քրչոտ» չի  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

այստեղ երկու կողմից կարելի է հարցին նայել.
մի կողմից ՝ Ռուսաստանը էնքան էլ թույլ չի, ու քիչ ազդեցություն չունի, ու սկսված սառը պատերազմը այս առումով "լավ" չէ առաջին հերթին Վրաստանի համար , իսկ  այսպես ասաց պանամերիկյան քաղաքականությունը իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերի, ու ես ինքս չեմ ուզում Ամերիկայի "շունչը" Կովկասում էլ զգալ, չնայած արդեն զգացվում է : դրանից վատ թշնամի չկա էս պահին ... մի խոսքով, ես գտնում եմ որ սա ինչ որ չափով Ամերիկա - Ռուսաստան սկսված պատերազմն է Կովկասի համար ...
մյուս կողմից ՝ Վրաստանը այնքան "խիզախ " գտնավեց, որ կարողացավ դեմ գնալ Ռուսաստանին , իսկ դա իրոք դժվար քայլ է...
ամեն դեպքում, հուսով եմ Հայաստանը քիչ կտուժի այս ամենից, չնայած դա դժվար թե ... Հայաստանում հաստատ Ռուսաստանին դեմ չեն գնա ,  իսկ Ռուսաստանն էլ իր հերթին հարաբերությունները չի վատացնի մեզ հետ, նա էլ իր շատ պատճառներն ունի , այնպես որ այսպես թե այնպես դա Հայաստանին էլ կկպնի ... բայց ես ինքս չէի ցանկանա Վրաստանի հետ կարծես թե փոքր ինչ կայացած հարաբերությունները փչացնել ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կարծում եմ, Ռուսաստան-Վրաստան փոխհարաբերություններում Հայաստանը կտուժի ևս, քանի որ այս պարագայում Հայաստանն ակամա ընկնում է շրջափակման մեջ: Ճիշտ է, մենք ունենք բաց սահման Իրանի հետ, սակայն Իրանն էլ այնքան բարվոք քաղաքական իրավիճակում չի գտնվում: Հայաստանի միակ նորմալ սահմանը դեպի արտերկիր դա Վրաստանն էր: Իսկ հիմա բանից դուրս է գալիս, որ մենք ենք դառել Վրաստանի միակ բաց սահմանը… Կարելի է ակնկալել, որ սա ինչ-որ չափով կարող է օգուտ բերել Հայաստանին, քանի որ միգուցե գրանցվի տնտեսական աճ՝ կապված Վրաստանի ելումուտի հետ Հայաստանի միջոցով… Սակայն ցավոք սրտի, Հայաստանը գրեթե ոչինչ չի կարող արտահանել: Չմոռանանք, որ Հայաստանի ապրանքաշրջանառությունը հիմանկանում իրականանում էր Վրաստանի միջոցով՝ Սև ծովի ու Փոթիի միջոցով: Իսկ հիմա մենք մնացինք օդից կախված… :Sad:  
Մնացել ենք կրակի ու ջրի արանքը, ու ոչ մի լուծում չկա…
Վրաստանը կարծում է, որ դառնալով ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ, պաշտպանված է ու կարող է մտքին եկածն անել… Իսկ մեջտեղում տուժողը մնում է Հայաստանը…

----------


## Riddle

> Ռուսաստանը արդեն վաղուց «մեծ ու հզոր» չի, իսկ Վրաստանն էլ կամաց-կամաց «փոքր ու քրչոտ» չի


Չէի ասի… Եվ հետո, ինչ էլ անի Վրաստանը, միևնույն է՝ խամաճիկ է մեծ տերությունների ձեռքում (ինչպես մենք :Blush:  ):

----------


## dvgray

> Չէի ասի… Եվ հետո, ինչ էլ անի Վրաստանը, միևնույն է՝ խամաճիկ է մեծ տերությունների ձեռքում (ինչպես մենքյ ):


հետո ի՞նչ , գնանք երկուսով մի մի հատ ծառ գտնենք ու կախվե՞նք  :Smile:

----------


## Riddle

> հետո ի՞նչ , գնանք երկուսով մի մի հատ ծառ գտնենք ու կախվե՞նք


Իսկ ո՞րն է ավելի հարմար. կախվե՞լ, թե՞ պարզապես ընդունել, որ բնական է, որ փոքր ու ոչ հզոր պետությունը խամաճիկ է մեծի ձեռքին:

----------


## Marduk

թուրքերի ու մնացած մահմեդականների աչքը լուս լինի:
Ինչքա՜ն քրիստոնեական սեր կա վրացիների, հայերի, ռուսների ու ամերիկացիների մեջ ուղղակի ապշել կարելի է:

----------


## Artgeo

> մյուս կողմից ՝ Վրաստանը այնքան "խիզախ " գտնավեց, որ կարողացավ դեմ գնալ Ռուսաստանին , իսկ դա իրոք դժվար քայլ է...


Ախր խնդիրը հենց դրա մեջա, որ Վրաստանը Ռուսաստանի դեմ չի գնացել, այլ ընդամենը պաշտպանում է սեփական շահերը, սեփական տարածքները  :Wink:

----------


## Koms

մտածում եմ, որ այս ամենից իսկական պատերազմի "հոտ" է գալիս, իրավիճակը շատ ավելի վատ է, քան մեզ թվում է,

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ինձ չի թվում, որ պատերազմ կլինի: Այս դարաշրջանում միայն «աԲուշ» Ամերիկան և «աԲուշին» սիրող Իսրայելն են, որ կարող են պատերազմ հայտարարել այլ պետությունների վրա առանց լսելու, թե ի՞նչ են ասում այլ հզոր պետությունները: Չեմ կարծում, որ Ռուսաստանը նման բան թույլ տա իրեն՝ հարձակվել Վրաստանի վրա, իմանալով, որ Վրաստանը շատ սերտ հարաբերություններ ունի ԱՄՆ-ի հետ:
Այդպես որ ես չեմ վախենում:  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

> Ախր խնդիրը հենց դրա մեջա, որ Վրաստանը Ռուսաստանի դեմ չի գնացել, այլ ընդամենը պաշտպանում է սեփական շահերը, սեփական տարածքները


Արթուր, ես նկատի ունեի , նա իրենն է ասում ու անում այն ինչ իրեն պետք է, թեկուզ քո ասած, պաշտպանում իր շահերը . դա հենց հայերենում կոչվում է դեմ գնալ ...  :Wink:  նա "հակառակվում " ...

----------


## Artgeo

> մտածում եմ, որ այս ամենից իսկական պատերազմի "հոտ" է գալիս, իրավիճակը շատ ավելի վատ է, քան մեզ թվում է,


Պատերազմ չի լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Koms

> Պատերազմ չի լինի


Հիմա տեսնում եք ռուսական “Արջի” իրական պատկերը՞… ռուսների մոտ մի այսպիսի քաղաքականություն գոյություն ունի` политика кнута и пряника, կարծում եմ, հասկանում եք, դա ինչ է նշանակում,

----------


## Sergey

Տեսնում ե՞ք ինչ է անում Ռուսաստանը, եթե հնարավոր լիներ, Վրաստան մտնող թթվածնի ծորակն էլ կփակեր :Smile:  Ոչինչ, վաղ թե ուշ Ռուսատանը պետք է հեռանա Հարավային Կովկասից, որքան էլ դա դեմ լինի իր ծավալապաշտական նկրտումներին։

----------


## kiki

ու Հարավային Կովկասում կտեղավորվի ԱՄՆն ... !!! հա՞ ...  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

ԱՄՆ-ը կհանձնարարի Թուրքիային այս տարածաշրջանի կառավարումը:

----------


## Artgeo

Կատարյալ աբսուրդա: Ի՞նչ հիմնավորումներ ունես

----------


## John

Ինձ թվումա լավ հոտ չի փչում այս ամենից…

----------


## Ընդվզող

> Տեսնում ե՞ք ինչ է անում Ռուսաստանը, եթե հնարավոր լիներ, Վրաստան մտնող թթվածնի ծորակն էլ կփակեր Ոչինչ, վաղ թե ուշ Ռուսատանը պետք է հեռանա Հարավային Կովկասից, որքան էլ դա դեմ լինի իր ծավալապաշտական նկրտումներին։


Միթե՞ արդեն չի հեռացել: Ռուսաստանը պարզապես վախենում է իր հեռանալու իրական դեպք թույլ տալ: Վրաստանին մյուսներն էլ կհետևեն:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> ու Հարավային Կովկասում կտեղավորվի ԱՄՆն ... !!! հա՞ ...


Անհնար է: Վրաստանը կարողանում է դուրս նետել հարևան ռուսներին, որ հեռավոր Ամերիկայից գան ու նստեն Կովկասի վրա՞: Ես էլ եմ համարում, որ աբսուրդ է: Ամերիկան մատերը արդեն սփռված են այս շրջաններում՝ Թուրքիա, Իրաք, Քուեյթ (հեռացանք), Իսրայել… Վրաստանի մեջ մատերը մտցնելը երևի ԱՄՆ-ը կուզենա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ զուտ Վրաստանի ռեսուրսներին տիրանալու համար: ԱՄՆ-ը միմիայն կաշառակերությունը վերացնելու և արդարության ու մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանելու համար կգա-կհասնի Կովկաս, որ հետո էլ «գլուխ գովա»:

Վրաստանի էմբարգոն Ռուսաստանի կողմից ավելի վնաս է հասցնում Հայաստանին, քան Վրաստանին: Դա ես ասում եմ 100%: Այս դեպքում մի փորձեք պաշտպանել Ռուսաստանին, երբ որ արդեն գազն էլ են ուզում անջատեն:
Այդպիսի սպառնալիքները անընդունելի են:

----------


## kiki

Քաղաքացի, Արթուրն ինձ արգելել է այս թեմայում գրել, բայց մի երկու խոսք կասեմ ...  :Smile: 

հարգելիս, ԱՄՆ կոչվածը արդեն իրեն ուզում է տեղավորել Կովկասում, ու փորձում է Վրաստանը մարիոնետկայի տեղ օգտագործել ... Հայաստանը մի փոքր այլ է, մենք ավելի մոտ ենք Ռուսաստանին ու ավելի կապված , իսկ ռուսներն էլ իրենց հերթին կանեն այնպես, որ մեզ համար քիչ թե շատ նորմալ լինի, բայց դե ոչ մեր սիրուն աչքերի համար բնականաբար ... ամեն մեկն էլ իր շահն է փնտրում ամեն տեղ, Ռուսաստանն էլ բացառություն չի կազմում ... 
իսկ գազը Ռուսաստանը չի անջատի, հակառակը, Իրանի գազատարը սարքում են հենց նրա համար որ հետագայում , եթե պետք լինի  (իսկ դա հնարավոր է այդպես լինի) , մենք գազ ուեննանք ...

հ.գ. չկարծեք թե ես պաշտպանում եմ որևէ մեկին : Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ որ Հայաստանը տուժի մինիմալ  չափով ... միայն դա ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Քաղաքացի, Արթուրն ինձ արգելել է այս թեմայում գրել, բայց մի երկու խոսք կասեմ ...


 :Angry2:   :LOL:  Դե դու ճարդ տես...



> հարգելիս, ԱՄՆ կոչվածը արդեն իրեն ուզում է տեղավորել Կովկասում, ու փորձում է Վրաստանը մարիոնետկայի տեղ օգտագործել ...


Դե ուրեմն ասա, ո՞վա օգտագործում Ադրբեջանին, որ նա Հայաստանից պահանջումա վերադարձնել Արցախն ու այլ հողեր



> Հայաստանը մի փոքր այլ է, մենք ավելի մոտ ենք Ռուսաստանին ու ավելի կապված ,


Այսինքն ավելի հավատարիմ ենք մեր «տիրոջը»...



> իսկ ռուսներն էլ իրենց հերթին կանեն այնպես, որ մեզ համար քիչ թե շատ նորմալ լինի,


սովից չմեռնենք, բայց դե լավ էլ չապրենք



> բայց դե ոչ մեր սիրուն աչքերի համար բնականաբար ... ամեն մեկն էլ իր շահն է փնտրում ամեն տեղ, Ռուսաստանն էլ բացառություն չի կազմում ...


հազիվ մի փոքր խելքին մոտիկ բան



> իսկ գազը Ռուսաստանը չի անջատի, հակառակը, Իրանի գազատարը սարքում են հենց նրա համար որ հետագայում , եթե պետք լինի  (իսկ դա հնարավոր է այդպես լինի) , մենք գազ ուեննանք ...


լավ էլ կանջատի, անցած ձմեռն էլ քեզ օրինակ։ Վրաստանը Իրանից Ադրբեջանով գազ էր ստանում, իսկ Հայաստանը… Ահա, էդ տխրահռչակ գազատարի մասին բոլորը գիտեն, որը ի դեպ դեռ չի կառուցվել ու երկաաաաար չի կառուցվի ու սրան գումարած այն շաաաաատ փոքր տրամաչափ ունի, որը ի դեպ նույնպես Ռուսաստանի ճնշման հետևանքն է



> հ.գ. չկարծեք թե ես պաշտպանում եմ որևէ մեկին : Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ որ Հայաստանը տուժի մինիմալ  չափով ... միայն դա ...


նեա, դա նվազագույն դիմադրողականության ճանապարհն է

----------


## kiki

է, Արթուր, դու էլի ինձ սխալ ես հասկանում ...



> Դե ուրեմն ասա, ո՞վա օգտագործում Ադրբեջանին, որ նա Հայաստանից պահանջումա վերադարձնել Արցախն ու այլ հողեր


Ադրբեջանի դեպքն ուրիշ է ...  սա առանձին թեմա է ....



> Այսինքն ավելի հավատարիմ ենք մեր «տիրոջը»...


ձևակերպիր դա ինչպես ուզում ես, բայց եթե այդ քո ասած "տերը" մեր գլխին չլինի, հաստատ իմացի, որ մենք նույն պահին հոշոտված կլինենք ... ու անգամ "լավ" հարաբերությունները մեր հարևան Իրանի հետ մեզ չեն օգինի ... իսկ Վրաստանը մատը մատին չի տա, հավատա ... ու Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի համար կլինի պարզապես դրախտ ...



> սովից չմեռնենք, բայց դե լավ էլ չապրենք


բա ի՞նչ էիր ուզում, որ նա քեզ թագավորի պես պահի՞ ... էդ ո՞վա էս թվին մյուսի մասին մտածում ... կարող ես գլխիդ ճարը տես, դեռ որ էդքան էլ մեզ պահում ա, պիտի ուրախ լինենք ...



> հազիվ մի փոքր խելքին մոտիկ բան


օ, շներհակալ եմ ձերդ գերազանցություն, որ գնահատեցիք իմ համեստ կարծիքը ...  :Smile:  



> լավ էլ կանջատի, անցած ձմեռն էլ քեզ օրինակ։ Վրաստանը Իրանից Ադրբեջանով գազ էր ստանում, իսկ Հայաստանը… Ահա, էդ տխրահռչակ գազատարի մասին բոլորը գիտեն, որը ի դեպ դեռ չի կառուցվել ու երկաաաաար չի կառուցվի ու սրան գումարած այն շաաաաատ փոքր տրամաչափ ունի, որը ի դեպ նույնպես Ռուսաստանի ճնշման հետևանքն է


այ հենց այդ պատճառով էլ կկարռուցվի, հակառակ դեպքում ... անգամ պատկերացնել չեմ ուզում ...



> նեա, դա նվազագույն դիմադրողականության ճանապարհն է


այ սա լավ չհասկացա ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Ադրբեջանի դեպքն ուրիշ է ...  սա առանձին թեմա է ....


Ի՞նչիա է ուրիշ: Նրանք էլ ըստ իրենց իրենց հողն են պահանջում



> ձևակերպիր դա ինչպես ուզում ես, բայց եթե այդ քո ասած "տերը" մեր գլխին չլինի, հաստատ իմացի, որ մենք նույն պահին հոշոտված կլինենք ... ու անգամ "լավ" հարաբերությունները մեր հարևան Իրանի հետ մեզ չեն օգինի ... իսկ Վրաստանը մատը մատին չի տա, հավատա ... ու Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի համար կլինի պարզապես դրախտ ...


Եթե Վրաստանին պետք չի, չի էլ տա: Քաղաքականությունա: Իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞, որ հարևանների հետ կարգին հարաբերություններ հաստատենք



> բա ի՞նչ էիր ուզում, որ նա քեզ թագավորի պես պահի՞ ... էդ ո՞վա էս թվին մյուսի մասին մտածում ... կարող ես գլխիդ ճարը տես, դեռ որ էդքան էլ մեզ պահում ա, պիտի ուրախ լինենք ...


Ո՞վա պահում:



> օ, շներհակալ եմ ձերդ գերազանցություն, որ գնահատեցիք իմ համեստ կարծիքը ...


խնդրեմ, խնդրեմ, հուսով եմ ավելի ու ավելի կշատանան խելացի մտքերը



> այ հենց այդ պատճառով էլ կկարռուցվի, հակառակ դեպքում ... անգամ պատկերացնել չեմ ուզում ...


չի կառուցվի, Ռուսաստանին դա ձեռք չի տալիս



> այ սա լավ չհասկացա ...


путь наименьшего сопративления , բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ լավագույն տարբերակնա

----------


## kiki

է, Արթուր ...



> Ի՞նչիա է ուրիշ: Նրանք էլ ըստ իրենց իրենց հողն են պահանջում


հարգելիս, Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի հարցն ուրիշ է, այստեղ ավելի շատ պրինցիպի հարց կա, ու քրիստոնյա ու ոչ քրիստոնյա պետությունների հակամարտություն է ... իրե՞նց հողերը ... ծիծաղս մի բեր ... նրանք շատ լավ էլ գիտակցում են ու մեզնից էլ լավ գիտեն թե դա ում հողերն են, պարզապես ասում եմ, սա ուրիշ հարց է ... այս էեմայի մասին խոսելիս ավելի հետ պետք է գնալ, ու հիշել "հին ու բարի" Սովետը ... բայց արի չխորանանք ... 



> Եթե Վրաստանին պետք չի, չի էլ տա: Քաղաքականությունա: Իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞, որ հարևանների հետ կարգին հարաբերություններ հաստատենք


բա իմ ասածն ի՞նչ է ... ում ինչ ձեռք է տալիս, նա էլ անում է, ես   էլ եմ ուզում որ մենք մեր հարևանների, հատկապես Վրաստանի հետ լավ լիեննք, բայց էս իրավիճակում մենք երկու քարի արանքն ենք ՝ մի կողմից Ռուսաստան, որի թիկունքում մենք քիչ թե շատ պաշտպանված ենք գայլերից , մյուս կողմի ՝ հարևան Վրաստանը, որի հետ լավ հարաբերությունները մեզ շատ են ձեռք տալիս ... բայց որը մեզ հաստատ "լավ" հայացքով չի նայի էս ամեն ինչը խորանալու դեպքում  ՝ չհաշված ԱՄՆի կողքից բշտելը ...



> Ո՞վա պահում:


Արթու՞ր ... իսկապես չես ուզում ընդունել ինչ եմ ասում, թե քեզ չհասկացողի տեղ ես դրել ...  :Smile:  



> խնդրեմ, խնդրեմ, հուսով եմ ավելի ու ավելի կշատանան խելացի մտքերը


 :LOL:  աչքիս իմ բոլոր   մտքերը քեզ համար ռուսամեդ ու անխելք են ...



> չի կառուցվի, Ռուսաստանին դա ձեռք չի տալիս


կկարռուցվի ... եթե իհարկե մեր քաղաքական գործիչնեչի գլխում գոնե մի տոկոս խելք մնացվել է , իսկ մի տոկոս ոնց լինի կգտնվի ...  :Smile:  



> путь наименьшего сопративления , բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ լավագույն տարբերակնա


իսկ դուք ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում , հարգելիս ...

----------


## Artgeo

> հարգելիս, Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի հարցն ուրիշ է, այստեղ ավելի շատ պրինցիպի հարց կա, ու քրիստոնյա ու ոչ քրիստոնյա պետությունների հակամարտություն է ... իրե՞նց հողերը ... ծիծաղս մի բեր ... նրանք շատ լավ էլ գիտակցում են ու մեզնից էլ լավ գիտեն թե դա ում հողերն են, պարզապես ասում եմ, սա ուրիշ հարց է ... այս էեմայի մասին խոսելիս ավելի հետ պետք է գնալ, ու հիշել "հին ու բարի" Սովետը ... բայց արի չխորանանք ...


Լավ, Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան Վրաստանի՞ հողեր են




> մի կողմից Ռուսաստան, որի թիկունքում մենք քիչ թե շատ պաշտպանված ենք գայլերից


Վստա՞հ ես, Գայլեր, որոնք նույնպես Ռուսաստանի աջակցությունը ունեն




> կկարռուցվի ... եթե իհարկե մեր քաղաքական գործիչնեչի գլխում գոնե մի տոկոս խելք մնացվել է , իսկ մի տոկոս ոնց լինի կգտնվի ...


Դե լավա, որ հույսը վերջիննա մեռնում... 




> իսկ դուք ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում , հարգելիս ...


Առաջարկում եմ էս թեմայում էլ չգրես  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

օկ, եթե չես ուզում էլ չեմ գրի  :Smile:  , բայց եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, դու ինքդ խնդրեցիր որ այս թեմայում գրեմ   ... թե՞ ուզում ես որ բոլորը այստեղ գրեն որ Վրաստանը շատ լավն է, ու շատ ճիշտ է վարվում և նման բաներ միայն ... լավ, էլ բան չեմ գրելու ,  բայց ասեմ , որ Թուրքիան Ռուսաստանի աջակցության կարքը չունի ...

----------


## Koms

ամենալավ խորհրդականը ` պատմությունն է,
հիշենք 1920 թվի աշունը` մեր երկրի խայտառակ պարտության ժամանակահատվածը, ռուսները, բոլշեւիկները թակել էին մեր դուռը` իսկ մենք դա չեինք տեսնում և սիլի-բիլի էինք տալիս Եվրոպայի հետ, արդյունքում` մոտ 30 հազ. ք.մ. տարածքային կորուստ ու մարդկային բազում զոհեր,
հիմա հակառակն է` Եվրոպան, ՆԱՏՈ-ն թակում են մեր դուռը` մենք էլի ոչինչ չենք տեսնում ու սիլի-բիլի ենք անում այս անգամ արդեն Ռոսաստանի հետ, արդյունքում` չեք մտացում որ կարող է էլի նույնը կրկնվի?..

----------


## Artgeo

> օկ, եթե չես ուզում էլ չեմ գրի  , բայց եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, դու ինքդ խնդրեցիր որ այս թեմայում գրեմ   ... թե՞ ուզում ես որ բոլորը այստեղ գրեն որ Վրաստանը շատ լավն է, ու շատ ճիշտ է վարվում և նման բաներ միայն ... լավ, էլ բան չեմ գրելու ,  բայց ասեմ , որ Թուրքիան Ռուսաստանի աջակցության կարքը չունի ...


խոսքը Աֆրբեջանի մասին էր:

----------


## Marduk

Եվ ի՞նչ արդյունք այդքան գովերգած «ընդվզումից»
Ինչ կոնկրետ հարց լուծեց Վրաստանը:
Անիմաստ բան դուրս եկավ: Սաակաշվիլին գնաց Եվրոպա խնդրեց զորքեր ուղարկել Աբխազիա ու խնդրեց որ Աբխազիայի դեպքը չկապվի Կոսովոյի հետ: Եվրոպացիք հասկացրին որ հիմա իրենք լքիը կարևոր գործերի մեջ խրված են ու ժամանակ չունեն Ռուսաստանի հետ քյալա տալու, հատկապես որ մոտ ապագայում պետք է Կոսովոն անկախացնելու հարցը լուծել, ու այդ ֆոնի վրա բացահայտորեն դեմ գնալ Աբխազիային կնշանակեր բացահայտ երկակի ստանդարտ:
Սաակաշվիլին ձեռնունայն հետ վերադարձավ ու նորից սկսեց քծնել Պուտինին: Բա հանդիպենք խոսանք բարիշենք ու բլա բլա ......

Եվ այս բոլորը ոմանց կողմից համարվում է խորը իմաստալից արտաքին քաղաքականություն:

Հ.Գ.  Եթե այսպես գնա ու Կոսովոն ստանա անկախություն ապա Վրաստանը կարող է ընդանրապես մոռանալ Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան:

----------


## Artgeo

Կիրակի օրը Աբխազիայում սպասվում են նախագահական ընտրություններ: Վիճակը Աբխազիայում խիստ լարված է: Ռուսաստանն ու տեղացի հայերը գործող նախագահի կողմից են, իսկ Վրաստանն ու աշխարհը՝ նախկին: Ըստ ձեզ ինչպե՞ս կզարգանան գործընթացները և արդյոք կարևոր է այդ ամենը Հայաստանի համար:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պատերազմ չի լինի


Փաստորեն սխալվում էի…

----------

